# blue marlin championships @ wharf



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Any big fish being caught yet? Haven't heard much yet..


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

they brought in a 442lb blue last night


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Two 114" blues coming in later today. I haven't heard of any others though


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

3 total confirmed blue marlin headed to the scales and rumors of others as well. Come join us at The Wharf. Scales open at 5 or if you can't make watch it live on NBC 15 starting at 6:30


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel worthless has a 113"


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Sea mixer also has a blue on deck. They are 25 points ahead of reel worthless in the triple crown so should make for a very interesting weigh in!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the totals.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought I heard one went 595.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

One did. There's 595, 562 reel worthless, and 442 so far. More coming.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So, Sea Mixer hasn't weighed yet?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Just left heard there was a larger once coming in. A BUNCH OF YELLOWFIN hit the dock


----------

